

Site-wide markup validation (as a service) - thibaut_barrere
https://www.w3clove.com/

======
jaimeiniesta
What this service does is, given a starting URL, scrapes the site in search
for internal pages, validates them all using the W3C validator and gives back
a report with all the common errors and warnings found, as well as detailed
reports.

Here is an example report:
[https://www.w3clove.com/sitemaps/check?url=http%3A%2F%2Fvali...](https://www.w3clove.com/sitemaps/check?url=http%3A%2F%2Fvalidationhell.com)

